# MASSACHUSETTS FE RESULTS???



## viktarina (Dec 21, 2009)

Does anyone got FE/EIT test results from Massachusetts?


----------



## AllBusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't received my results yet. I wont be home until 6PM either!!!!


----------



## viktarina (Dec 21, 2009)

AllBusiness said:


> I haven't received my results yet. I wont be home until 6PM either!!!!


let's pray that positive answer will be in our mail boxes today by 6pm..


----------



## AllBusiness (Dec 22, 2009)

viktarina said:


> AllBusiness said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't received my results yet. I wont be home until 6PM either!!!!
> ...


I did not receive anything yesterday (the 21st)


----------



## viktarina (Dec 22, 2009)

AllBusiness said:


> viktarina said:
> 
> 
> > AllBusiness said:
> ...


me either.maybe today.I got 23rd last year.this was my third time.good luck to you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2009)

Good luck to my Mass brethren!


----------



## AllBusiness (Dec 22, 2009)

viktarina said:


> AllBusiness said:
> 
> 
> > viktarina said:
> ...


I sent an e-mail to Susan Coco asking when I could expect the results. Susan, I believe, is an admin at the licensing department. She replied with...

-------------

Hello *AllBusiness*,

You will get the score before I do.

-------------

I'm not sure what that means, but it sounds like we will be getting information soon. Good luck to you!


----------



## viktarina (Dec 22, 2009)

AllBusiness said:


> viktarina said:
> 
> 
> > AllBusiness said:
> ...


I asked her also the same and she said to me the same words like to you.


----------



## AllBusiness (Dec 22, 2009)

nothing today


----------



## viktarina (Dec 22, 2009)

not today yet also. maybe tomorrow. hate this waiting thing.


----------



## AllBusiness (Dec 24, 2009)

viktarina said:


> not today yet also. maybe tomorrow. hate this waiting thing.



I got the results today and I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm pumped

arty-smiley-048:

I hope you passed as well! And if not, don't give up!

Merry Christmas


----------



## viktarina (Dec 25, 2009)

failed for the third time. need to get something different for studying. will see.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. I am right there with you!


----------



## city (Dec 25, 2009)

viktarina said:


> failed for the third time. need to get something different for studying. will see.


Viktarina,

I am sorry to hear of your results but I know how tough you are so I know you will quickly put it behind you and try again. You just have to remind yourself that, as long as you keep focusing at the end price (PE), you will oneday pass over this stage. We all went to engineering schools to become engineers, so I personally will never let go until I cross this bridge. Enjoy your christmas and give your three kids great fun.

This exam is not worth loosing sleep over a fail result simply because we all know the effort we put in just getting ready for this exam. One day that glorious PASS result will be sent to all of us.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks CITY and vwgirl. I'll try as many times as needed. vwgirl-what you are going to use to prepare for the test for next time? in ppi2pass.com website guy is saying that he has manuals for passing the test.I've send the email to him about that and he said that he wrotte that from his experience. Looks like a lot of people are interesting in that.I believe you are there as well. what do you think about that?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 26, 2009)

viktarina said:


> Thanks CITY and vwgirl. I'll try as many times as needed. vwgirl-what you are going to use to prepare for the test for next time? in ppi2pass.com website guy is saying that he has manuals for passing the test.I've send the email to him about that and he said that he wrotte that from his experience. Looks like a lot of people are interesting in that.I believe you are there as well. what do you think about that?


Viktarina, I have used the FERM and Eitexam.com. I plan on going back over those again. I have the Civil DS Manual, and the TAMU videos downloaded. I am planning to try Civil this time in the afternoon, to avoid my week area such as Thermo and electrical. I did General the last 3 times. I may get Barron's manual as well. I just want to pass.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 27, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> viktarina said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks CITY and vwgirl. I'll try as many times as needed. vwgirl-what you are going to use to prepare for the test for next time? in ppi2pass.com website guy is saying that he has manuals for passing the test.I've send the email to him about that and he said that he wrotte that from his experience. Looks like a lot of people are interesting in that.I believe you are there as well. what do you think about that?
> ...


I do not know about these manuals.We've read theses manuals maybe 100 times.we need something smarter,tips how to pass this test,what to look for to get easy points,different strategy. what do you think about this book from manual from ppi2pass.com? what about manual "FE exam study guide reviews FE Test Prep tips" or something like that.? I'm sick from FERM manual already. I took general 3times too. I think is odd when all my 3times' test scores almost identical.sounds pfishy?I though the last time I was prepared much better than 1st time.Just thinkin' loud.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 27, 2009)

viktarina said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > viktarina said:
> ...


I agree. I look at my test scores and they are almost consistent through out and I really worked my butt off this last time. I have one of the FE strategy books and it all seems to be common sense. I just don't know. I am kind at a loss. PM your email and I'll send you a file of the book I have. If you are like me you don't have a lot of money to spare. Anything I can help you with I'll try.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 27, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> viktarina said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...


thanks vwgirl. my email is [email protected] appreciate with all your help. I'll start studying at the beginning of february. I'll sign at eitexam.com again and try to look for other books(tips). I'll let you know if I'll find something new. A lot of people are recomending review course or testmasters. I know that's expensive,but I'm thinking about this. Still have few more weeks to decide.


----------

